# introing trouble



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

so i'm trying to introduce my two male rats together. they both are kinda young--about 5 months and 6-7 months. i've been trying to follow the whole procedure (putting the cages together, letting them run around together while closely supervised, etc) and for the most part they seem to be doing fine. it's just that every once and a while when they get a poppy and jittery and excited, they tend to jump and each other and fight. for a while it was simply play fighting with little kicks and punches but now they've been squeeling (the kind when u shut their cage door on they're tail accidently). now idk if thats just play noises or whether i should be worried. i've always broken it up before it get to serious. should i let them fight it out to-idk-determine social status :roll: im not exactly sure what i should do cuz i dont really have the money right now to get them fixed.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My ratties, who've lived together for some time, will still squeal bloody murder on occasion when play-fighting. If they don't hurt each other they're probably okay.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as they are not drawing blood, you should let them have it out. The squeaking is perfectly normal... it's just their way of saying "Ouch! Not so hard!"


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Hi VayeraGirl93, I have 3 sets of 2 rats. All are sisters and always been together and they till squeal when playing. I think it's their way of saying "I give up" I read up that you should split them up if they arch their back and fluff up their hair. But I'm sure if I'm wrong some one will correct me. 

I'm having prodlems of getting my rats to get on together so you will have to tell me how you get on.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lina said:


> I read up that you should split them up if they arch their back and fluff up their hair.


I think they will all do this to a certain extent, at first. Fluffing up and arching backs are big signs of aggression. I broke this up by spraying water on their rear ends (careful not to get it in their ears). I only had to spray them twice.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks guys--yea they dont arch they're backs or fluff up their hair so i guess its not too bad. im just really sensitive to that sound cuz once i shut the door on one of my rats' tails and he screamed really loud and it was the saddest sound ever. i'll let them battle it out and see what happens--i really hope that it is just play-noises.

thanks agian!


----------

